# Why Pets Hate Halloween - 3



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Received these in an email today and thought you'd enjoy seeing them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha hahahahahahahahahah ha. I love the frog on the lilly pad and french bulldog in the french maids constume complete with heels- thanks for the smile.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I so....love the frog!Timing is EVERYTHING!Totally awesome!:clap2::dance::clap2:


----------

